# BYU vs UTAH



## goosefreak

Oh snap! 
I just want to ruffle up some feathers and say 38-6, BYU. #BLOWOUT..

No but, really BYU will lead the game until the last quarter when they run out of gas.

realistic prediction 21-17 BYU final answer! gotta stay optimistic


----------



## Vanilla

I would like to say something in the range of 34-17 for the Utes, but this game is always closer than it should be. 

34-17 Utes


----------



## Buckfinder

31–13 Utes


----------



## hunting777

This is going to be one heck of a game. I am excited to watch. I am going to throw my prediction out there as well. To start, I think BYU always plays good their first game. Then the rest of the season , lately struggles. I think with it being the holy war the first game and being at home gives them the edge. I think that the UTES are good, But I do think that they are a bit over rated. The UTES will have to come out and play hard to prove their ranking. I am giving this one to BYU 31-24. 

Either way GO AGGIES!!!!


----------



## Slayer

29-3 Utah (Pac-12 Team...)
I’m not really a fan of either team, but Go Sun Devils!!!


----------



## Catherder

It may just be me, but I've struggled to get into the rivalry game much at all this year. Maybe I'm still in summer mode or have just been too busy. 
Nevertheless, I'll pick my Utes 27-17, although I'm worried that they will start believing all the hype coming from both national and local talking heads and blow it at some point, which could include the rivalry game. 

Good luck to both sides this season.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

BYU National Championship considerations before the game at 100%. 



After the game 0%


Utah 41 BYU 9


----------



## elkunited

35-14 Utes. I like BYU and all but... Well see. 😄


----------



## Huge29

Obvious answer is for the U, however the Y has been pretty decent in a few season openers with some big upsets...


----------



## brisket

It’s just too painful to watch anymore.


----------



## goosefreak

Both claiming they have a solid D-line, being the first game and rivalry. I think it’s gonna be a good one! 
They have all been good games the sad part is how catastrophic of a melt down the Y can have late in the game. Like out of thin air.


----------



## wyoming2utah

I was listening to AM 700 yesterday (those guys drive me nuts! I don't know why I do it!), but they had a national college football writer on and was interviewing him and asked him what he thought about BYU. His response was really interesting--he said that the Y's recruiting classes have gotten worse and worse every year over an extended period of time including the 4 years under Sitake. His opinion was that BYU was going to get worse before they get better...

Utah will win this game no matter how spirited BYU plays!


----------



## goosefreak

wyoming2utah said:


> Utah will win this game no matter how spirited BYU plays!


I can just hear a BYU player sayin "hold my cream soda"


----------



## HighNDry

First game gitters and screw-ups aside Utah should handle the Cougars. I'm going to go with 34-14 score.

I'm actually looking forward to the Utah State -vs- BYU game more than the U.

And as always fall fly fishing will take center stage for most of my time.


----------



## taxidermist

Going to be a great game I think! Playing in "Zoobyville" I'll have to say Utah wins by 3. Wont be a runaway game for either side and I expect plenty of flags thrown the first quarter. Once they settle into the game plans it will be a good one.


----------



## BigT

Utah has far more depth than BYU which is why the meltdown occurred last year when BYU and Utah played. 

I believe BYU got Utah's full attention up 20-0 last year and then having the game close out with a 35-7 run was pretty telling.. Utah has a lot more talent especially past the one deep. Still though, I think BYU is dangerous. This game will probably not be a high scoring game. I like Utah to win but close. The spread right now is Utah -5... I think Utah covers that in a 23-17 win...


----------



## HighNDry

Game day!! First game for both squads. Will be interesting to see if all the practice has paid off for the teams. Good to get the rivalry game over early. I think the team that wins the coin toss will defer. I wonder what it feels like to ride the bus into Provo? Someone said Gary Crowton is coaching on the high school level. I wonder if Whittingham has any flashbacks to his college playing days when in Lavell Edwards stadium?


----------



## hunting777

HighNDry said:


> Game day!! First game for both squads. Will be interesting to see if all the practice has paid off for the teams. Good to get the rivalry game over early. I think the team that wins the coin toss will defer. I wonder what it feels like to ride the bus into Provo? Someone said Gary Crowton is coaching on the high school level. I wonder if Whittingham has any flashbacks to his college playing days when in Lavell Edwards stadium?


I think I remember he's now O coordinator for Pine View High school. Somewhere down by Saint George.


----------



## Vanilla

HighNDry said:


> Game day!! First game for both squads. Will be interesting to see if all the practice has paid off for the teams. Good to get the rivalry game over early. I think the team that wins the coin toss will defer. I wonder what it feels like to ride the bus into Provo? Someone said Gary Crowton is coaching on the high school level. I wonder if Whittingham has any flashbacks to his college playing days when in Lavell Edwards stadium?


Wow. Lots of questions there!

*GO UTES *


----------



## wyoming2utah

Well, since the Phillies aren't playing tonight, maybe I'll tune in. At least this year they are playing with both teams still high on hopes...


----------



## Catherder

wyoming2utah said:


> Well, since the Phillies aren't playing tonight, maybe I'll tune in.


Phillies? Are they even still in the wild card chase?

I think H&D needs to go catch his grayling. He's overthinking the game.

As V said,

Go Utes!


----------



## HighNDry

Vanilla said:


> Wow. Lots of questions there!
> 
> *GO UTES *


That's because I have a feeling the outcome of the game is already answered. -O,-

Just glad football season is here. It means the kids are in school, hunters are hunting, fans are in the seats and I have most of my river fishing to myself.

*GO COUGS!*


----------



## Vanilla

HighNDry said:


> That's because I have a feeling the outcome of the game is already answered. -O,-


Candidly, I gave up being confident in this game years ago. Every year something totally whacky happens and the game is way closer than it ever should have been. Think back to the history of this just going back the last 15 years. Crazy plays, crazy outcomes, and crazy fans. I suspect that we witness something else crazy tonight. I just hope it isn't crazy in the wrong way.



HighNDry said:


> Just glad football season is here. It means the kids are in school, hunters are hunting, fans are in the seats and I have most of my river fishing to myself.


Amen, all the way around!

*GO UTES *


----------



## Vanilla

Every year. Something crazy happens. Every. Single. Year! 

I just want to go to bed. 0004 hours and counting...


----------



## Vanilla

*GO UTES *


----------



## goosefreak

Well, at least BYU is consistent!! They play the same way every year. They have become such a predictable team, 

Started out decent, looking like they have hope then everyone loses their mind and forgets what they are doing and fall apart. 

Some of those play calls were absolutely ridiculous, like when Wilson ran it inside the 10 and the very next play they bring in the backup QB and that numb nuts couldn’t even catch a snap. That play call blew my mind..


----------



## Critter

Once again the Zoo played to loose.

Bad play calling along with dumb penalized sealed the game for Utah 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla

Shouldn’t beat BYU up too badly. That is exactly what was supposed to happen last night. Utah just has a better football team this year. I know I’m not exactly breaking news here, but it’s hard to do things when the other side is just better across the board. 

2020 will be BYU’s best chance for a win in years, and probably for years after that. They should start preparing for that game now. :grin:


----------



## BPturkeys

BYU has become just another "tune up game" team you schedule to put another "W" on the board. Most of use have totally lost any "rivalry game feelings" and just hope you can get past it without some typical BYU cheap shot injuring one of your players. Can we move on now?


----------



## Vanilla

Ha! That’s so not true. I get it. It’s fun to tease BYU fans with that stuff, but I assure you that the coaches and players don’t feel that way. 

Not true. The game very much matters.


----------



## BPturkeys

oh I believe that the couches and plays take all game seriously, but you can't deny that the lack of competitiveness from BYU has effected the "rivalry" nature of the game. I believe most BYU fans lost this feeling also...I mean how can you not loose the feeling when it has been replaced with nothing more than hope with no real expectations of a win. Even though I would hate to see a BYU win, I personally prefer a game where there is a real chance of the underdog winning occasionally.


----------



## wyoming2utah

The game was a yawner...I went to bed as soon as the lightning halted play. It looks to me like Utah and BYU are similar to what they have been--Utah lacks an explosive and consistently effective offense but is stout on defense. BYU simply lacks the overall talent to be a top program.

Another ho-hum college football year in the making...I'm glad high school football is in full swing tonight and I still have my Phillies to root for.


----------



## PBH

BPturkeys said:


> ...I mean how can you not loose the feeling when it has been replaced with nothing more than hope with no real expectations ...
> 
> I personally prefer a game where there is a real chance of the underdog winning occasionally.


This is the whole problem with BYU football, and college football in general.

BYU is not in a conference. So what do they play for? There is 0 chance for a conference championship, and almost no hope at all of ever getting an invite to the BCS National Championship (no matter how good they might be).

You can't have a competitive program if there is nothing to win in the end except for "feel goods".

College football is not set up for an underdog to win a national championship. An underdog might win a conference -- but BYU isn't in one. So BYU is stuck in mediocrity until this changes.


----------



## Catherder

What I saw was the Utes wear down the cougs with Zach Moss and dominate the second half. Even with the rain delay, the cougs were gassed at the end. 
It wasn't flashy but it was effective. The U simply has better athletes and scheme right now. A couple more "hot takes".

1. Hundley was 13-16 on the night and a couple of the incompletions were drops. Not bad. 

2. Zach Wilson showed some effectiveness with his running but his decision making and throws were suspect. The 2 pick-6es were killers and frankly, he should have had a couple more picked off. Looks like the Wilson for Heisman hype was premature. (again) Was it his throwing shoulder that had surgery this spring? The competition won't get any easier this month. If I were a cougarfan, that would be a concern. 

3. In reading the comments on the D news, it sounds like cougarfans are starting to turn on Holmoe more than complaining about Sitake. Is independence finally getting old in Happy Valley?


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

A few things


1) Utah DB's are really good. Blanket coverage most of the night. If the Utes can get a consistent pass rush, then they will be incredibly difficult to score on.



2) BYU played really well the first half. And BYU has the better quarterback. Huntley was efficient, but I doubt Utah can come from behind at any point. 



3) BYU DL got dominated. The only time they made plays were on missed blocking assignments. This will not be fixed this season. 



4) Utah Special teams are not that special. 



5) Zach Moss reminds me of Jordan Howard in the NFL. Not fast, not quick, but can read the defense and is a bruiser to take down. 



6) Utah will not make the CFB playoff. If they play any team that can stop the run and/or score a lot of points they will lose. They will lose to Wazzou and Washington. Potentially USC or ASU. The biggest take away from the game was it is the same old Utah Team. All D and below average O.


----------



## HighNDry

BPturkeys said:


> oh I believe that the couches and plays take all game seriously, but you can't deny that the lack of competitiveness from BYU has effected the "rivalry" nature of the game. I believe most BYU fans lost this feeling also...I mean how can you not loose the feeling when it has been replaced with nothing more than hope with no real expectations of a win. Even though I would hate to see a BYU win, I personally prefer a game where there is a real chance of the underdog winning occasionally.


Actually 7 or 8 of those wins for Utah have been close affairs and quite competitive. So to claim that there really is no hope for BYU to win is not totally true. Having said that, however, I believe Utah is getting the better athletes, have a better coaching staff and are on the upswing. I don't think the PAC12 is what it used to be and that gives Utah a great chance at doing some nice things in that conference.

Not sure where BYU should go from here. The church has done away with sports at some of its smaller schools and have done away with pageants. I used to really enjoy BYU football and sports in general but I don't think it would hurt my feelings if they did away with sports at BYU.

The only think I think doing away with sports at BYU would do is take away the opportunity for the U fans to claim BYU is meaningless to them but then gloat and heckle Y fans all year. Mostly, I think that comes form those U fans who remember getting thumped by BYU most of LaVell Edward's career.


----------



## Catherder

MuscleWhitefish said:


> 6) Utah will not make the CFB playoff.


Yep, but where the heck is this talk coming from? I know some numbnuts on national TV mentioned it, but me and all Utefans I know don't harbor such delusions. Since there are no other superteams in the PAC-12 this year, I do think it is plausible we could compete for the Rose Bowl, but that isn't unreasonable IMO, since we did that last year. Maybe since swearing off sports talk radio, I've missed local dimwits yakking about the Utes making the playoffs.

Since you can basically pencil in Clemson and Alabama for two of the slots, getting one of the other 2 seems just about impossible. One would have to be incredibly good and a bit lucky. I don't see the Utes being that team.


----------



## wyoming2utah

HighNDry said:


> The only think I think doing away with sports at BYU would do is take away the opportunity for the U fans to claim BYU is meaningless to them but then gloat and heckle Y fans all year. Mostly, I think that comes form those U fans who remember getting thumped by BYU most of LaVell Edward's career.


Funny...the opposite is also true. It will take away all the whiny BYU fans' ability to gloat about the glory years of LaVell and complain about their current coaches who are handicapped by the stupid decision to not be in a conference and the current administration's decision to actually follow the honor code (unlike those glory years of Lavell's).

I can't believe some BYU fans still think that it is only U fans that are annoying...are they really that delusional and out of touch? IN the 100+ year rivalry of the two schools, doesn't Utah hold a 62-34-4 edge? Yeah, BYU dominated a 20 year period from 1972-1992...but doesn't that mean Utah has dominated the remaining 80+ years? Including the last 26 years (19-7)?

Oh well...I guess when the history slants against you, you look for roses among the thorns!


----------



## PBH

wyoming2utah said:


> ...are they really that delusional and out of touch?


Yes.


----------



## HighNDry

wyoming2utah said:


> Funny...the opposite is also true. It will take away all the whiny BYU fans' ability to gloat about the glory years of LaVell and complain about their current coaches who are handicapped by the stupid decision to not be in a conference and the current administration's decision to actually follow the honor code (unlike those glory years of Lavell's).
> 
> I can't believe some BYU fans still think that it is only U fans that are annoying...are they really that delusional and out of touch? IN the 100+ year rivalry of the two schools, doesn't Utah hold a 62-34-4 edge? Yeah, BYU dominated a 20 year period from 1972-1992...but doesn't that mean Utah has dominated the remaining 80+ years? Including the last 26 years (19-7)?
> 
> Oh well...I guess when the history slants against you, you look for roses among the thorns!


Agreed. I don't think taking away sports at BYU will stop the BYU faithful from reveling in the LaVell glory years or whining in general. I think BYU will still hold the Heisman and National Championship over Utah's head(s). I should have mentioned that in my comments. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Catherder

HighNDry said:


> Not sure where BYU should go from here.


So what do you think? More Indy or join a group of 5 conference?

Also, pink slip for Holmoe?, Sitake?, both?, neither?

From what I've read today, last nights beat down has oddly seemed to take heat away from Sitake and put more on Holmoe.

TOTP!


----------



## Critter

If you look at last nights game a little bit different and take away those two pick 6's and the stupid play in the first half the game would of been a toss up and quite even as far as points were concerned.

As to who might end up leaving I think that Sitake will be the one to get the ax. While Holmoe is the one that might be responsible for pulling the Zoo our of a conference he has done a good job with all the other sports if you also forget about what the basketball team is doing. But it will be interesting to see what happens to the BB team now that Rose is gone.


----------



## wyoming2utah

Personally, I think the coaches are pretty darn good. But, I would also say that Bronco was really good and had BYU as high as they possibly could be on the college football hierarchy considering their handicaps. Sadly, though, the BYU fanbase as a whole harbors unrealistic expectations as things now stand and the coach is often the scapegoat of those expectations. Rose was unfairly criticized as well...


----------



## HighNDry

Catherder said:


> So what do you think? More Indy or join a group of 5 conference?
> 
> Also, pink slip for Holmoe?, Sitake?, both?, neither?
> 
> From what I've read today, last nights beat down has oddly seemed to take heat away from Sitake and put more on Holmoe.
> 
> TOTP!


My personal belief is that BYU should not expect players that are not LDS to have to live an LDS lifestyle. Most college football programs have rules and expectations of conduct which is good and most campuses, I believe have codes of conduct (maybe I'm wrong). I would think that would allow athletes to feel more comfortable coming to the Y. And LDS players should be treated just like every other member of the church--you do not live the standards, you seek help and people work with you to help you become "better." Tossing everybody out of school or the church for being human and making mistakes is not very inclusive.

All of BYU's glory came while in a "lesser" conference--the WAC and MWC. Because of that success, BYU's fan base was getting a little arrogant and calling for a tougher schedule of non-conference teams. They actually won a few of those games and the arrogance grew. I'm not sure any conference will take BYU, but my opinion would be that they should get in a conference and just have fun. Take the players that you can attract, build some new rivals, and play for something. Not every program has to think it's national championship material (maybe BYU fandom is unique in that regard--not sure as I see U fans thinking they will get in the final 4 this year). I watch Weber State my alma mater and have a blast up there. There are always seats, the price is cheap, the parking easy, and the traffic reasonable.(By the way, they've been doing well the last couple of seasons.)

I think the coaches are pretty much what BYU can get. I hate to see people lose their jobs.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## Critter

I'm watching CU/CSU right now and it looks like CU just might take it to Utah when they play.

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla

Critter said:


> I'm watching CU/CSU right now and it looks like CU just might take it to Utah when they play.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


Yeah...no. Not going to happen.


----------



## Critter

That is the problem with trying to draw a conclusion on how a team is after only one game. 

But watching the CU/CSU game last night it just looked like CU has a very potent offense and no defense or both of the teams had no defense.

But after watching most of both games I would give the edge to CU over Utah after one game.


----------



## Vanilla

If I was a gambling man, I’d take that bet. 

We can just make it a friendly bet for bragging rights. I would say we’d let it determine what state was better, but Utah won that one years ago.


----------



## Critter

I would really need to watch a couple of more games before I would determine which had the better offense or the worst defense. 

Colorado put up 52 points last night and some of them came off of big plays. CSU also had some big plays but their offense either ran out of gas or CU's defense got better in the second half.

You just never know after just one game.


----------



## Catherder

It pains me to say this since I graduated from CSU and still cheer for them, but drawing any conclusions of an opponent from a battle with the Rams is probably not a useful exercise. I suspect the Rams will scuffle along closer to the "Bottom 10" than contention for a bowl game. 

I believe BYU is a much stronger opponent than CSU is.


----------



## Critter

The Rams have actually had a fairly decent team in the last few years but time will tell how good this years team is.


----------



## Catherder

Last year they were 3-9. :sad:

That's what is nice about graduating from more than one college. The Utes have been better recently. 8)


----------



## CPAjeff

The only game that really matters is on January 13, 2020 in the Superdome. 

ROLL TIDE!!


----------



## Critter

CPAjeff said:


> The only game that really matters is on January 13, 2020 in the Superdome.
> 
> ROLL TIDE!!


And hit a brick wall when Clemson shows up. :shock:


----------



## CPAjeff

Critter said:


> And hit a brick wall when Clemson shows up. :shock:


That's a likely possibility! It's all about winning the last game of the year, which Alabama failed to do last year - it'll be interesting to see how the season plays out. My bet is that Saban will, once again, show why he is the GOAT when it comes to college football.

LSU has a bunch of returning starters, but I don't think they have the firepower that Bama and Clemson have.


----------



## Vanilla

LSU loses to Alabama as often as BYU loses to Utah.


----------



## APD

Vanilla said:


> LSU loses to Alabama as often as BYU loses to Utah.


Roll Tide Roll.....

Down the Toilet Bowl!

GEAUX TIGERS!!!!!


----------



## RandomElk16

I am not looking at the first games, because most should have gone the way they did (side from Oregon missing all their receivers).

BUT.... I am a little bit on the Oklahoma train this year. I think teams will look at Clemson v Bama last year and really study the tape. A team that could do the same thing to Bama this year, to me, is Oklahoma. They added a great QB to fill in for Baker, who also knows Bama very well. 

I wouldn't be shocked by an Oklahoma v Clemson championship.


LSU, Ohio, ND, Mich.... they are almost always gonna be "what could have beens". Potential, but the margin of error in college is too small for them most the time.


----------



## CPAjeff

Yeah, Oklahoma could be really good this year. It would be neat if Hurts won the Heisman, that’d be three in a row for Oklahoma - Baker in 2017 and Tyler in 2018. 

It’s hard to care much about in state teams when there is so much talent playing at other universities around the country.


----------



## Vanilla

CPAjeff said:


> Yeah, Oklahoma could be really good this year. It would be neat if Hurts won the Heisman, that'd be three in a row for Oklahoma - Baker in 2017 and Tyler in 2018.


Kyler...



CPAjeff said:


> It's hard to care much about in state teams when there is so much talent playing at other universities around the country.


Do I need to put together a spreadsheet for you so you can understand why this makes me angry??? O|*


----------



## CPAjeff

Vanilla said:


> Kyler...
> 
> Do I need to put together a spreadsheet for you so you can understand why this makes me angry??? O|*


Stupid autocorrect - thanks for the correction!

Moss had a fantastic game against BYU - but is that really saying anything? Sure he racked up 187 yards, but a CPA like me could've done that against BYU. ��

I hope the preseason projections are correct, and Utah wins the PAC 12.

No spreadsheet needed - I got TOTP!


----------



## Vanilla

Critter said:


> I'm watching CU/CSU right now and it looks like CU just might take it to Utah when they play.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


From 8/31

#freezingcoldtakes

Nothin but love Critter!


----------



## Critter

Things change from the beginning to the end. 

Mid season this year I would of said that the Y didn't break 4 games on the win side of things and Sitake was finished but they pulled it out to perhaps go to a bowl. 

This is one reason that I gave up betting on sports.


----------



## Catherder

Critter said:


> Things change from the beginning to the end.
> 
> Mid season this year I would of said that the Y didn't break 4 games on the win side of things and Sitake was finished but they pulled it out to perhaps go to a bowl.
> 
> This is one reason that I gave up betting on sports.


I was proven correct about CSU still being bad however. :sad:


----------



## Critter

Catherder said:


> I was proven correct about CSU still being bad however. :sad:


That is why a person really shouldn't make a real decision by just one game no matter how good a team looks. You don't know for sure if that one team is really that good or if the other team is that bad


----------



## Vanilla

Critter said:


> That is why a person really shouldn't make a real decision by just one game no matter how good a team looks. You don't know for sure if that one team is really that good or if the other team is that bad


That's exactly what we told you at the time when you posted this! I think you were the only one that believed what you wrote.

Utah > Colorado

(And I'm not just talking about college football...)


----------



## Catherder

Vanilla said:


> Utah > Colorado
> 
> (And I'm not just talking about college football...)


Definitely in football. Not sure on the rest. I like(d) living in both states. I always felt that Colorado was about 10 years ahead of Utah on the "progress" (or regression) curve. (with both good and bad effects) Now, I'm not so sure anymore. I don't see Utah legalizing wacky tabacky in 7 years or becoming so blue politically.

I also don't see the CSU Rams matching the Utes success in the near term either.


----------

